# Driver and truck needed on Northshore Boston



## Bostonyj7 (Oct 30, 2008)

All 4 of my trucks are down and I need someone that can help me out. All have been hit twice, I just need them finished and shoveled/cleared. I will ride and shovel

Please let me know if you can help me out. It's greatly appreciated

Charlie Horn
978-204-6565


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

If I had more notice I'd be there to help. Hope you get it covered.


----------



## NSM (Feb 8, 2013)

No luck finding a usable blade Charlie?


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

can send a truck down from VT if you still need it


----------



## Bostonyj7 (Oct 30, 2008)

Found a plow and fixed the other. Thawed out the blower so I should be fine. Thanks guys. Ill keep you in mind if things fall through. Post up your contact info incase help is needed in the future


----------



## Bostonyj7 (Oct 30, 2008)

Ended up with a 08 Fisher MM2 8' plow got myself. Looking to replace my driver now. He doesn't listen and has cost me 4 accounts his first storm with me. 

Anyone?

C-


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

That's not good at all.


----------

